# new under stair baby croc enclosure finished !!!!



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

its taken me 6 days to build but ive ended up quite please with myself,its to house my new baby african dwarf crocodile shes 15" long and the enclosure measures 5ft long and 2.4 ft wide,,what do you all reckon


----------



## MDFMONITOR (Oct 8, 2009)

Very nice!! & i'd like one of them!:2thumb:


----------



## abooth2007 (Nov 26, 2010)

looking good dude. cant wait to see her in it:notworthy:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

its been good fun to do


----------



## Atomic7431 (May 13, 2010)

wow im always so amazed by what people build and thats cool, as for a croc lol what will you be feeding it?


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

nice dont know my crocs but will she out grow this enclosure or stay there for all her days???also did the dwa pass it ok??


----------



## abooth2007 (Nov 26, 2010)

lizard wizard said:


> its been good fun to do


 despite the frustration , temper tantrums etc:whistling2: 
still, worth it in the long run, :mf_dribble:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

she will only be in here for around 8 to 10 months by which time my reptile room will be finished and it meets all dwa requirements all locked and 10mm glass also i added a feeding hatch and the pond is running a water heater in protective housing secured to the bottom using marine silicon an a auqa one 700 filters the pond also has a heat mat with stat and a 160 w all in one lamp


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

impressive build. well done. great use of space utilised :no1:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

its been a killer mate lol but well worth it andy cheers for the filter parts i couldnt believe how hard they were to get


----------



## abooth2007 (Nov 26, 2010)

pleasure, hope she likes her new home, it will be cool watching her grow and build new bigger and better enclosures yearly :lol2:


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

thank you for the reply . look forward to seeing the rep room...so once she has outgrown it will the space be getting used for something non dwa??


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

umm thats somthing to think about for the future see what happens


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

i actually seen this croc earlier , its in petwise ponty.


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

thats my girl its my iguana in there to


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

m8 that is sensational... I need to stop looking at DWA's I want a croc!!


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

i'll miss seeing her when i pop in now! and my son will be devastated! ha ha


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thats great


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## southwaleslivefoodsltd (Apr 23, 2011)

good job mate


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

y thankyou chris i blody loves it now just need my baby girl in it


----------



## southwaleslivefoodsltd (Apr 23, 2011)

fantastic job gaz it was nice to see it close up yesterday im sure see is going to love it in there:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## nickcradd067 (Jan 27, 2010)

That looks aweome, I want a tank under my stairs!! How big does that species grow?


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

that looks great, on average how much are crocs?


----------



## pauls_reptiles (Apr 5, 2010)

well done that man great looking setup:notworthy:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

my croc wll get to about 5ft and she cost me 750 thats without the licence,insurance,set up,vet fees


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

That looks great . Wish we could have something under stairs like that...I saw the croc in Petwise when I bought my Berber from there a fortnight ago. I was very impressed with the rep shop and I also fancied the yellow throated plated lizards they had there. mmm maybe next time lol


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

Welsh dragon said:


> That looks great . Wish we could have something under stairs like that...I saw the croc in Petwise when I bought my Berber from there a fortnight ago. I was very impressed with the rep shop and I also fancied the yellow throated plated lizards they had there. mmm maybe next time lol


 if you phone petwise and ask for jamie im sure hed be more than happy to help if their gone by ordering you more in or keeping them for you =]


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

lizard wizard said:


> she will only be in here for around 8 to 10 months by which time my reptile room will be finished and it meets all dwa requirements all locked and 10mm glass also i added a feeding hatch and the pond is running a water heater in protective housing secured to the bottom using marine silicon an a auqa one 700 filters the pond also has a heat mat with stat and a 160 w all in one lamp


It surprises me that any vet would approve this or council issue a licence simply because its not in a purpose built lockable room. The only basic requirements my LA ask for is: Lockable enclosure, within a lockable room, with warning signs. Were they OK with this as it is? 

Sweet looking enclosure though!! Love the finish! : victory:


----------



## Carlos (Jul 28, 2009)

owtstanding matey!!!.... my gf wouldnt b happy hahaha


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

tinkerbell in petwise is my croc,and yes chondro my eclosure is fine had it checked by my own herp vet and it is in a lockable room as the two doors that lead from the kitchen and from the hall both have extra locks


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice enclosure and great use of space. : victory:

@ chondro, the licensing requirements for crocs are different than for snakes.


----------



## pebbles90 (Mar 4, 2011)

Haha! Finally found you on here! Me and my partner are missing you from petwise! We're the ones who took an age to get the lovely chinese water dragon and who we talked about the possibility of renting your house, and I'm the one who wants to set up a reptile centre, I hope you remember...

I hope everything at home is going ok, the new enclosure for croc looks lovely! We said we were going to come and have a look at your reptile collection, would it still be ok for us to do that? 

Pebbles and John


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

do you still work in petwise?

my mum said sho spoke to you not long ago about one of her leos herniating himself( dangly testies lol)

she said you could possibly solve the problem for her

would you still be ok to do that?


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

That looks amazing!


----------



## southwaleslivefoodsltd (Apr 23, 2011)

*shed*

hows the rep room coming
:mf_dribble::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## southwaleslivefoodsltd (Apr 23, 2011)

picture please


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

what ever do you mean chris :whistling2:


----------



## southwaleslivefoodsltd (Apr 23, 2011)

you no dont be shy:blush:


----------



## southwaleslivefoodsltd (Apr 23, 2011)

its this big by that big you no:lol2:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

i will 2moro maybe ive got to ge some batteries for the camera,,i dont normally put my pics up until my builds are finished you know that brother but maybe if i get some more requests i just may :lol2:


----------



## southwaleslivefoodsltd (Apr 23, 2011)

ok mate look forward to seeing them :2thumb:


----------

